# New frogs found



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

http://news.discovery.com/animals/dozen-new-frogs-110919.html#mkcpgn=rssnws1 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

kyle1745 said:


> Dozen New Frogs, Plus Three 'Extinct' Ones, Found : Discovery News
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


For some reason, the school network isn't letting me into the link, are those the frogs they just found in India?


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Those are truly amazing little frogs. Very unique looking eyes. If only every frog lover in the world could pool our money and stop deforestation.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

tclipse said:


> For some reason, the school network isn't letting me into the link, are those the frogs they just found in India?


Yes, night frogs found in India.


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Amazing...the exact same little microhylid, fire-bellied toad somthinerother frog in many different forms due to habitat pressures recycled a dozen times to mystify the visionlessly uninitiated. Yes indeed, let's drive an entire population of people into poverty to save these frogs from deforestation...whatever it takes, right?

When you find a new anuran big enough to eat a gibbon...I'll read the article. If the fact that we are still finding new varying forms of the same species of little fossorial or nocturnal amphibians enthralls you...you're easily enthralled.

By the way, the official press photo of the "rainbow frog" that was "discovered" recently had the saturation bumped so high (to make the frog more colorful) that it was a laughable insult to our intelligence.


----------

